# Intel roadmap leak shows desktop Core i3/i5/i7 plans



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel roadmap leak shows desktop Core i3/i5/i7 plans.



> "Intel's plans to overhaul its desktop processors early next year have been detailed almost entirely in a roadmap published today. The lineup is now believed to be headlined by low-powered S versions of the Core i5-750 and i7-860 that will run all four cores at 2.4GHz and 2.53GHz respectively; they should use just 82W of power versus 95W or more and fit into tighter spaces. Each will have 8MB of Level 2 cache, though the Core i7 chips will scale up to 3.46GHz where the Core i5 will stop at 3.2GHz."


-- Tom


----------

